# [SOLVED] bsod on startup



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

I got a bsod on starting up this morning.
win 7 oem
just re-installed a few weeks ago
I can't seem to get my sympath to work correctly for me to debug it


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

*Recommendations:*
Crash points to your ALCOR Micro SD Card Controller driver. *AmUStor.SYS Thu Jan 13 05:06:26 2011 (4D2EEAC2)*
ALCOR Micro SD Card Controller
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AmUStor.SYS*​
Try to find an update if possible. 

Is it a USB device?General USB Troubleshooting​

*Outdated and Problematic Drivers:*
You should update/replace/remove the following drivers. Any drivers that are known to cause BSODs, please remove the software or remove the drivers and then remove the device; steps to do so are given after the list of outdated drivers. If you have ASACPI.sys installed, make sure it is updated and not pre-2009; pre-2009 versions are known to cause BSODs: 

*kbfiltr.sys Mon Jul 20 03:21:42 2009 (4A643726)*
Dritek Keyboard Filter Driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*kbfiltr.sys*

*dtsoftbus01.sys Fri Jan 13 06:45:46 2012 (4F10358A)*
Daemon Tools driver [br] Possible BSOD issues in Win7
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*dtsoftbus01.sys*
​To update drivers, make sure to download the drivers from the manufacturer and not using 3rd party programs. Your drivers should be found from your motherboard support site (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or your vendor support site (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony, etc.) first. If you have devices you bought yourself, the drivers for those devices need to be downloaded from the manufacturer support site for those devices. If you need help, let us know.

To remove drivers, do so by uninstalling the device or software associated with the driver. Devices can be uninstalled through device manager, and then the device itself should be physically removed from the system if possible. Uninstall or change a program

Open Device Manager​

*Device Concerns:* 
```
Geosense Location Sensor	ROOT\SENSOR\0000	43
```
The above device is not working properly. You may want to re-install the drivers for it or make sure the device is connected properly.​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sun Jan 20 09:17:14.362 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
intelppm.sys                Mon Jul 13 17:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
exfat.SYS                   Mon Jul 13 17:23:29 2009 (4A5BC1F1)
[COLOR=RED][B]kbfiltr.sys                 Mon Jul 20 03:21:42 2009 (4A643726)[/B][/COLOR]
amdxata.sys                 Fri Mar 19 10:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
IntcDAud.sys                Fri Oct 15 02:28:17 2010 (4CB810A1)
HECIx64.sys                 Tue Oct 19 17:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
AmUStor.SYS                 Thu Jan 13 05:06:26 2011 (4D2EEAC2)
RTKVHD64.sys                Tue Feb  8 04:37:50 2011 (4D512B0E)
ETD.sys                     Wed Apr 13 01:01:46 2011 (4DA54A5A)
L1C62x64.sys                Wed Apr 20 03:24:30 2011 (4DAEA64E)
iaStor.sys                  Tue Apr 26 12:06:18 2011 (4DB7099A)
tmtdi.sys                   Mon Aug 22 09:21:54 2011 (4E527412)
atkwmiacpi64.sys            Tue Sep  6 19:44:52 2011 (4E66CC94)
asmtxhci.sys                Mon Oct  3 04:20:17 2011 (4E898C61)
asmthub3.sys                Mon Oct  3 04:20:27 2011 (4E898C6B)
athrx.sys                   Tue Oct  4 00:49:29 2011 (4E8AAC79)
[COLOR=RED][B]dtsoftbus01.sys             Fri Jan 13 06:45:46 2012 (4F10358A)[/B][/COLOR]
tmevtmgr.sys                Thu Jul 12 04:28:04 2012 (4FFEA6B4)
tmcomm.sys                  Thu Jul 12 04:28:08 2012 (4FFEA6B8)
tmactmon.sys                Thu Jul 12 04:28:19 2012 (4FFEA6C3)
TMEBC64.sys                 Thu Aug 23 23:04:26 2012 (50370B5A)
igdkmd64.sys                Wed Sep 26 13:49:04 2012 (50635C30)
[/font]
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelppm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*exfat.SYS*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*kbfiltr.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdxata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*IntcDAud.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*HECIx64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AmUStor.SYS*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTKVHD64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ETD.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*L1C62x64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*iaStor.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*tmtdi.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atkwmiacpi64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asmtxhci.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asmthub3.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*athrx.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*dtsoftbus01.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*tmevtmgr.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*tmcomm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*tmactmon.sys*
TMEBC64.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*igdkmd64.sys*
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sun Jan 20 09:17:14.362 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [F:\BSODDmpFiles\joek0617\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\012013-18174-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:00:37.627[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AmUStor.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AmUStor.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mssmbios.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for usbhub.sys
Probably caused by :[B]AmUStor.SYS ( AmUStor+5a8c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff880030cba8c, fffff88003593688, fffff88003592ee0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff880030cba8c, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff88003593688, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88003592ee0, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_AmUStor+5a8c[/B]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

the reader is built into my laptop, never had a problem with it before....
is it possible that the filter driver is for my onboard keyboard?


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

yeap, it's for the built-in ps/2 keyboard on my laptop
and windows isn't finding an updated driver for anything

I did notice that the pirfmon report said something about a dirty volume, so I ran a diskchk. also immediately ran startup repair, and sys restore


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

The disk check is not a bad idea. Not sure why the SD card reader would cause problems suddenly, and disk file system corruption can lead to any number of problems including blue screens. Let us know how you fare over the next few days.

Best wishes!


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

I will, this bsod came right after installing a bunch of updates from windows update


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

yet another one


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

i'm running an sfc scan, and enabling driver verifier
edit: sfc reported back clean


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

verifier is screwed up, it prevents windows from starting normally, I had to boot to safe mode to turn it off. i just goes to a black screen after the bootload screen

no dumps were made...


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

I encountered an issue with a dirty volume on my D partition......


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

The most recent crash pointed to your DirectX installation. It was likely a result of your theme package. I have seen that particular driver cause blue screens before. *uxpatch.sys Sun Jul 12 23:09:18 2009 (4A5AC17E)*
Some sort of Theme package from the Within Network
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*uxpatch.sys*​



joek0617 said:


> verifier is screwed up, it prevents windows from starting normally, I had to boot to safe mode to turn it off. i just goes to a black screen after the bootload screen
> 
> no dumps were made...


DaemonTools and Verifier have a long history of not getting along and causing the behavior you described.*dtsoftbus01.sys Fri Jan 13 06:45:46 2012 (4F10358A)*
Daemon Tools driver [br] Possible BSOD issues in Win7
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*dtsoftbus01.sys*​



-----


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

ok, i uninstalled DT. starting verifier back up.
and it's wierd that th placebo theme would cause bsod, i've had it on for a while
edit: verifier still does the same thing


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

uxpatch issue mentioned here:http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...on-shutdown-everytime-676537.html#post3970449​

As for Verifier, try enabling 5 *non-Microsoft* drivers at a time. See if you can narrow it down to a group of drivers that causes Windows to fail to boot.



-----


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

ok, works now, but something is making my d drive read only..... and it f's up my download location, and prevents programs from using the D partition


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

I replace uxpatch with a similar program. also solved the problem with the drive using sharing. can't take ownership as it's an exFAT format drive. so far, so good. if I don't get a bsod by this time tomorrow, i'm going to move to the next set of 5


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

I think it was either dtsoft or that uxpatcher. tested what I consider the most suspect 3rd party drivers, no bsods for the past couple days. i'll see how it goes the rest of the wek, if i get a bsod, i'll resume testing with verifier.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

Sounds good. Thanks for letting us know. :-}



-----


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: bsod on startup*

been 100% stable. marking solved


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent news!! :-}

Glad the system is fixed.



-----


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

i feel like I should mention that I only just now received the email notification for your reply... I don't mean that I just saw it, but that it only just arrived in my inbox


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

I will see about bringing that to the attention of other staff and the owners. Thank you for letting me know.



-----


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

no problem.


----------

